# How do you pronounce Plakat?



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

How do you pronounce Plakat? Is it (Play-Kat) or (Pla-Kat)? I need to know since alot of my girls are PKs. Infact, one is a PKCT.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've hear it being pronounced as "pluh-cot". >.> not sure if that's correct or not.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

pla-kat (with a long "a" as in apple and "kat" like "cot")


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

So, Pla-cot. Got it.
Thanks!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think pla-kat


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I say plak-it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've always said it the way it looks- pla-kat.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Plak-it is the other way I've heard show breeders say it. The most common ways are "pla-cot" and "plak-it". Really not sure what the correct pronunciation is. Anyone speak Thai?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope. lol

I started saying it Pla-Kat but now I'm going to try Pla-cot.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here we go, listen to the first audio clip.

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/plakat

It looks like Pla-kot.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's what I thought it was


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup! You were right.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I say plak-it.


 That's how I say it too.


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

I would say Pla-Kat.But I read a lot of stuff phonetically.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In most SEA countries (I think) "A" is pronounced .... as in aha!

So plakat - pla (not as in play) and kat as in kart (without the "R")....
something like that......???


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, you are from Indonesia...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Indjo's pronunciation is pretty much what the Wiki says.

*Puts on speech therapist hat*

the correct pronunciation should be pl-A(sounds like cod)- kA(sounds like cod)-T

In the end it doesn't really matter unless you are planning to really get into bettas and speak at aquarium society meetings or go to betta breeder meetings or IBC conventions/shows.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I pronounce it Plah-Kat :3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always pronounce it pla-cot.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I always say plak-it lol. We seem to be a minority.


----------

